# Are appliances earthed when using a generator??



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Much previous discussion about earthing when on ehu but how do appliances get earthed when the power is coming from either a generator or an invertor?

Over to the electricity gurus


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Would an earth rod with a descent size wire to the chassis do the job.?
See page 12/13 in May MMM


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

no they are not earthed.
but your RCD should be able to handle any problems.
you can earth the genny through a rod driven in the ground ,but i dont bother.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

In my Setup the the incoming neutral is bonded to the earth so any earth faults in the van will trip the RCD. 

Karl


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gromett said:


> In my Setup the the incoming neutral is bonded to the earth so any earth faults in the van will trip the RCD.
> 
> Karl


Yes Karl, you have reminded me.

Our household supply is set up like that. It's called a P.M.E. System (Protective Multiple Earth).

That seems to answer the question about gennies then - thanks Karl.

Dave


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> gromett said:
> 
> 
> > In my Setup the the incoming neutral is bonded to the earth so any earth faults in the van will trip the RCD.
> ...


Dave

the PME system in your house of a combined neutral with earth (also called a TNC system) is where the neutral and earth are the same cable all the way from the generator of the supplier. This genny will be earthed at its origin and also multiple earths from the substation to your house whereas the portable might not be.
This is an important difference.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

the portable generator cannot be, by its very nature its portable so has no earth. the rcd in the van should still work though as they operate on load balance. the whole earth cross polarity debate is a red herring imo if you refrain from taking things apart in the mh then everybody should be safe either way.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

karlb said:


> if you refrain from taking things apart in the mh then everybody should be safe either way.


Quite so Karl.

That's good enough to allow me a sound night's sleep.  

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys.

I'm not a gennie user myself, nor an electrician, but it's satisfying to understand a little more about how these things work.

Anyone out there able to tell me how to program my VCR?     
though I suspect that is way beyond mortal human abilities!


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*earthing gennys*

I have never had any problems in over thirty years,but if in doubt and perhaps for your piece of mind just use the earth connection on your genny.

If you have a nice H---- EU I will not mind if you park next to me :lol: :lol:

Take care Les :wink: :wink:


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

shocking :lol:


----------



## 109621 (Jan 31, 2008)

Portable gennies hav a `floating` earth referenced to the genny windings and are safe to use with normal precautions as they are supplied

if you have a functioning rcd this will still prevent severe shock as the small amount of current needed to operate the rcd (30ma) will pass through a human body to any earth contact

to protect an installation the lead from the genny would need to be reconfigured having the neutral and earth connection joined thereby giving the rcd a reference point, this is not generally reccommended however.

see the link below for a good information source
http://www.justgenerators.co.uk/pages/FAQ.htm


----------

